# Pantherophis guttata guttata



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

ok here is the deal. A wile back I posted my intenchions of getting 2 corns this summer to house in the ample custom setup I am finally getting around to starting. With the limited information I have (hehe I can hear Polys head knocking on the wall already







) is there any way I can get a probable out look as to the possable genetics of the offspring? I am not interested in breeding these for profet I would just like to end up with some offspring that wasent 100% "normal" this way they would be easyer to sell/giveaway. Also with corns is there a sex that passes cirtain genes wile the male just displays rather than passes them on? Finally At what age can a corn be sucsessfully "vented" to determine sex"

here is the info and pic I have available.

Motley Sunglow Corn Snake
Pantherophis guttata guttata










Motley Snow Corn Snake
Pantherophis guttata guttata 
Snow phase corns with the motley pattern.









What about a cross with this snake? what could I cross this with to obtain a mixed bag of off spring? The mate would preferable be in contrast to the white color. My main objective is to have 2 snakes in the vivarium that are pleasing to the eye and have the posssabilitiey to breed in a few years and still yeald some interesting offspring. I realize this is probly a huge question to ask but and info is very appriciated. like what should I look for when crossing snakes, also what happens when Pantherophis guttata guttata and Pantherophis emoryi are crossed? is this hard to do? advised? Thanks in advance. I have resurched the 2 snake deal quite a bit but all coments are still welcome and eagerly antisipated.

Blizzard Corn Snake
Pantherophis guttata guttata 
Like snow corns, but most have no yellow pigment.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Great question!
I also appreciate current bi-nomial use









First you will have to decide what you personally are really going to like looking at, that is the bottom line. After deciding which "morph" you are wanting then begin the decision to obtain animals, besides variations within the color, many aberrant patterns are produced yearly, some genetic, some due to temperature fluctuation during incubation of the eggs. Sexing can be done right off, I prefer to wait until after the very first shed if "popping", and I strongly suggest that if unfamiliar with the process that it not be done this way, I would use probes instead. 
obtaining stock from a reputable dealer will help you obtain homozygous animals for the traits you are looking for, although a heterozygous animal is not nessecarily detrimental. Since you are just mulling the idea over and are not looking to produce for commercial reasons then you may wish to look at obtaining possible hets for future breeding and have some fun studying percetages within the clutches as they hatch.
housing them together is potentially problematic during feeding, and if evntually wishing to reproduce them, I suggest that they be kept separtae at least during brumation as it will stimulate the process.
I STRONGLY advise against crossing emoryi with guttata, keeping genetics pure may be a moot point to many as we are dealing primarily with morphs here ( what I call generic snakes do to not being represented in the wild with a locality) it is still never a good idea to muddle up the gene pool captively.


----------

